# Trinity Paige here



## TrinityPaige

Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.

I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


----------



## DarkFury

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


*If you saw a no troll sign coming in you turned the wrong way. The CDZ would be your no troll zone. Define "troll" for the members if you would?*


----------



## TrinityPaige

DarkFury said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you saw a no troll sign coming in you turned the wrong way. The CDZ would be your no troll zone. Define "troll" for the members if you would?*
Click to expand...



From what I read in the TOX on here it defined itself as a no trollzone. Trolls disrupt threads for no purpose other than putting out inflammatory comments, reveal personal information on posters, and spread lies about people.  That is what is NOT allowed from the TOS, right?


----------



## OldLady

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.


----------



## DarkFury

TrinityPaige said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you saw a no troll sign coming in you turned the wrong way. The CDZ would be your no troll zone. Define "troll" for the members if you would?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read in the TOX on here it defined itself as a no trollzone. Trolls disrupt threads for no purpose other than putting out inflammatory comments, reveal personal information on posters, and spread lies about people.  That is what is NOT allowed from the TOS, right?
Click to expand...

*I suggest you read the zone rules in each zone. Any questions you should ask a mod.*


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
Click to expand...

 don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!


----------



## TrinityPaige

DarkFury said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you saw a no troll sign coming in you turned the wrong way. The CDZ would be your no troll zone. Define "troll" for the members if you would?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read in the TOX on here it defined itself as a no trollzone. Trolls disrupt threads for no purpose other than putting out inflammatory comments, reveal personal information on posters, and spread lies about people.  That is what is NOT allowed from the TOS, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I suggest you read the zone rules in each zone. Any questions you should ask a mod.*
Click to expand...



Thanks.  I'll do that.


----------



## TrinityPaige

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
Click to expand...



Thanks, TNHarley


----------



## TrinityPaige

OldLady said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
Click to expand...



Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.


----------



## TNHarley

TrinityPaige said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, TNHarley
Click to expand...

 naw, I was kidding. She is old and senile, but we have trolls


----------



## william the wie

Welcome.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
Click to expand...

I will respond to you, young sir, the next time we are in an appropriate zone.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will respond to you, young sir, the next time we are in an appropriate zone.
Click to expand...


----------



## william the wie

TNHarley said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, TNHarley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, I was kidding. She is old and senile, but we have trolls
Click to expand...


We also have raving lunatics who can be mistaken for trolls


----------



## Tilly




----------



## Tilly

OldLady said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
Click to expand...

That's not very welcoming!


----------



## william the wie

We also have guys who have highly unattractive female avatars. The Ignore function is your friend  especially if you have a weak stomach and an expensive keyboard.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ridgerunner

TrinityPaige   Young lady that is a real nice sobriquet you have chosen... Thick skin and a astute nature will serve you well... Live long and prosper...


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.



There are TONS of trolls here.  This is like troll central.    Welcome anyhow, though you probably won't be here very long.


----------



## hjmick

TrinityPaige said:


> I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.




Then you best keep looking...


----------



## Hossfly

TrinityPaige said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
Click to expand...


*Welcome!*

Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!



​


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Moonglow

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


High....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hossfly said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


  Sunni Man = Troll


----------



## Yousaidwhat

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


When you crossed the bridge to USMB you should have looked in the rear view.

The trolls followed you in.

Welcome anonymous one. Welcome and meet all of the good members at USMB.

Enjoy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

TrinityPaige said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> *If you saw a no troll sign coming in you turned the wrong way. The CDZ would be your no troll zone. Define "troll" for the members if you would?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From what I read in the TOX on here it defined itself as a no trollzone. Trolls disrupt threads for no purpose other than putting out inflammatory comments, reveal personal information on posters, and spread lies about people.  That is what is NOT allowed from the TOS, right?
Click to expand...

You read the TOS?

There is a thin fine red line in the sand that some would love to cross, but the members have dignity and respect for each other.

Just ask them.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...

My sincerest apologies.

I thought it was you who took mine.

JAKE!?


----------



## Gracie

Avoid the basement. That's where the resident trolls are grown.


----------



## DarkFury

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> I thought it was you who took mine.
> 
> JAKE!?
Click to expand...

*Jake Starkey, a lying ass troll. Total trash.*


----------



## Hossfly

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> I thought it was you who took mine.
> 
> JAKE!?
Click to expand...

I don't remember if I did or not But Jake only steals girls bicycles Just to sniff the seats. Then he abandons them.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don't listen to our resident AARP member. She is senile. But she cant help it, so be nice. There are no trolls here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will respond to you, young sir, the next time we are in an appropriate zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Don't you mean...




And...




And...





And...


And...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are TONS of trolls here.  This is like troll central.    Welcome anyhow, though you probably won't be here very long.
Click to expand...

Now Chris...

Are you suggesting some here are gluttons for punishment?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Hossfly said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> I thought it was you who took mine.
> 
> JAKE!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember if I did or not But Jake only steals girls bicycles Just to sniff the seats. Then he abandons them.
Click to expand...

He must not be the culprit.

I don't ride a girls bike.

He sniffs the seats?


----------



## Hossfly

Yousaidwhat said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try someplace else, Trinity.  We got trolls aplenty and they're particularly ugly at the moment, for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they don't bother me.  I can handle them.  I just need to follow what was said and make sure I am in the correct Zone at the time. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Welcome!*
> 
> Here's what you'll see when JakeStarkey shows up. And he'll try to steal your bike. Beware!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> I thought it was you who took mine.
> 
> JAKE!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember if I did or not But Jake only steals girls bicycles Just to sniff the seats. Then he abandons them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He must not be the culprit.
> 
> I don't ride a girls bike.
> 
> He sniffs the seats?
Click to expand...





​


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Gracie said:


> Avoid the basement. That's where the resident trolls are grown.


And here I thought they were mold spores.


----------



## norwegen

Yousaidwhat said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> When you crossed the bridge to USMB you should have looked in the rear view.
> 
> The trolls followed you in.
> 
> Welcome anonymous one. Welcome and meet all of the good members at USMB.
> 
> Enjoy.
Click to expand...

Not true.

She followed _us_ in.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

norwegen said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> When you crossed the bridge to USMB you should have looked in the rear view.
> 
> The trolls followed you in.
> 
> Welcome anonymous one. Welcome and meet all of the good members at USMB.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> 
> She followed _us_ in.
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhhhh!


We have to keep up appearances.

Wait till she gets comfortable. 

Then we drag her under the bridge.


----------



## ChrisL

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are TONS of trolls here.  This is like troll central.    Welcome anyhow, though you probably won't be here very long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now Chris...
> 
> Are you suggesting some here are gluttons for punishment?
Click to expand...


Maybe they are.  Who knows.  I just know there are a lot of trolls around here.  If someone wants to avoid trolls, this is definitely not the place to be.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

TrinityPaige said:


> I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls. Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.


 
While trolls may not be allowed, they are, unfortunately, very much here. Worst thing about them, is that the troll does not even realize he/she _IS_ a troll. Very sad.

Still, welcome to USMB, Trinity, enjoy your stay. Looking forward to that politeness you promised. IF the trolls do get you down, you may always play them the troll song... they flee in horror... cheers!


----------



## ChrisL

Stasha_Sz said:


> TrinityPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls. Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While trolls may not be allowed, they are, unfortunately, very much here. Worst thing about them, is that the troll does not even realize he/she _IS_ a troll. Very sad.
> 
> Still, welcome to USMB, Trinity, enjoy your stay. Looking forward to that politeness you promised. IF the trolls do get you down, you may always play them the troll song... they flee in horror... cheers!
Click to expand...


You are wrong.  They are allowed.


----------



## RWS

Everyone who has posted thus far, is prob a troll! 

Jus sayin!

A hello thread lasting 5 pages? They either want to get in your head, or in your pants. Jus sayin.

Geez, my introduction lasted 3 posts before someone called me an idiot... 

I need a nicer avatar...

How much love would i get if this was my avatar?


----------



## Pumpkin Row

TrinityPaige said:


> Hi, guys.  Not my real name.  I protect that, as I imagine we all do, but I like the sound of the name.  I like a good discussion on a forum that does not allow trolls.  Thank you very much for not allowing trolls.
> 
> I hope to be a good member of the board and add some content and politeness to the discussions.


_Avoid the Insane Clown Posse, you'll know when you see them. They're nothing but trolls._

_Regardless, welcome to USMB, it's nice to meet you, and I look forward to getting along._


----------

